# Lucan: Private school



## help_me (11 Jun 2013)

Hello There
Is there a primary private school around Lucan? Unisex or girls is fine.

Thanks


----------



## terrysgirl33 (11 Jun 2013)

Not that I know of.  What kind of education are you looking at for your child?

ETA, I do know of at least one private school in Dublin City Centre, but I had also heard some negative feedback.  I know there are other private schools around Dublin, but I'm not aware of any in Lucan (I have three kids in school in Lucan).

ETA again!  Private primary schools (as in private fee paying, most schools are privately owned) in Ireland in general are rare.  If you can say why you are looking for a private primary school, it may be that someone can help you.


----------



## help_me (11 Jun 2013)

Hi Terrygirl33,
Most of her cousins are in private schools. I just want the best for her complete development.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (11 Jun 2013)

What schools are her cousins in?  Again, it is unusual for children to go to fee-paying private primary schools here, though they do exist.  Going to a local school can be good for a childs development as they make local friends, get involved in local activities and mix with people from different backgrounds.  While I know not all schools are like this, most are, and I have heard some about some very poor things about private schools.

What do you see as being best for her complete development?

ETA, I would think that sending your child to a local school, and paying for good childcare and extra curricular activities would be a better use of your money than a private school.  Like I said, I amn't aware of any in Lucan, so you would be looking at a lot of travelling for a young child (I'm assuming your child is going into junior infants).

ETA, there seems to be a list of independant primary schools here:
http://www.schooldays.ie/primary-schools-in-ireland/primary-independent-primary
Several of these are close to Lucan.


----------



## help_me (11 Jun 2013)

Thanks Terrygirl33 - You are making sense about extracurricular activities... Thanks. 
Can you please suggest good unisex or girls' schools in and around Lucan?
Her cousins are in England, all of them go to private schools so we were thinking along the lines of things.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (11 Jun 2013)

help_me said:


> Thanks Terrygirl33 - You are making sense about extracurricular activities... Thanks.
> Can you please suggest good unisex or girls' schools in and around Lucan?
> Her cousins are in England, all of them go to private schools so we were thinking along the lines of things.



The private school system is quite different in the UK and Ireland.  Which school your child goes to is first of all down to where you are living.  Do you know what your parish school is?  Do you have a preference for denominational or nondenominational schools?

Some info here:
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...m/overview_of_the_irish_education_system.html

You would get more information on magicmum.com or rollercoaster.ie.


----------



## 44brendan (11 Jun 2013)

Don't assume that private school equals better education. particularly at primary level the public school system here is generally excellent and it would be unusual to send children to private school, other than for specific issues such as religious denomination specific educational requirements!


----------



## dereko1969 (11 Jun 2013)

help_me said:


> Hi Terrygirl33,
> Most of her cousins are in private schools. I just want the best for her complete development.


 


help_me said:


> Thanks Terrygirl33 - You are making sense about extracurricular activities... Thanks.
> Can you please suggest good unisex or girls' schools in and around Lucan?
> Her cousins are in England, all of them go to private schools so we were thinking along the lines of things.


 
Forgive me if I'm wrong but it seems to me that you're concentrating more on what and how your childs cousins are educated in a totally different system than how your child might benefit from education here ie Keeping up with the Jones

What do you want for your child from her education? Do you have a secondary school in mind (it's easier to get into some schools at secondary if they've been to a feeder school)? Generally speaking I don't think there's as much difference between schools at primary than at secondary.

You may actually get more information on www.rollercoaster.ie than here.


----------

